# Nagios



## bbzz (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,

I installed Nagios with *check_snmp_int.pl* which check for interface status. Unfortunately, being an interpreter language script, it's terribly slow with large number of services.

I can't seem to find this script written in C for Nagios. Or, is there other simpler script which checks for interface status?

Kind Regards


----------



## Oko (Feb 15, 2014)

bbzz said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find this script written in C for Nagios. Or, is there other simpler script which checks for interface status?


C script  :\  That is good one :beergrin Nagios is Perl application so plugins are as far as I know written in Perl. How do you execute script on the remote machine? ssh, nrpe or something else?  You do not need Nagios to check snmp. It is a native protocol.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 15, 2014)

My question was, rather than using interpreted script plugin check_snmp_int.*pl*, I wanted to use compiled C/C++ plugin check_snmp_int.*c*. I've seen it somewhere but not on FreeBSD.

I ended up running Nagios on OpenBSD since it comes with a simpler, similar script check_snmp.*c*. 

Still, load on my server is relatively high nonetheless. It seems that high number of *snmpget* requests for *ifOperStatus.* OIDs spike the CPU quite a bit. This is SunFire 420 Sparc64. Currently there's about 200 of these requests per minute, but seeing how I need >1000 all for individual interfaces, I don't see how I could optimize this.

Any other suggestion is welcome.


----------



## Oko (Feb 15, 2014)

You have not answered how do you execute scripts on the remote machine. ssh, nrpe or something else. OpenBSD  which I also use comes with snmp daemon and currently I am also looking for the way to efficiently pool those from many machines. I am very interested if you come up with something interesting.


----------



## bbzz (Feb 17, 2014)

I think I will move away from active interface polling in favor of snmp traps.


----------

